# Aldi Adventuridge Men's Hiker Boots



## Tim H (May 31, 2018)

Doing some shopping at Aldi this week and saw they had some hiking boots (actually shoes) for $18.99. I picked up a pair to use as my yard work shoes. They are very comfortable and don't feel cheap. I'm thinking about picking up another pair to put away for when these wear out.

Here is a link to a review:

https://www.aldireviewer.com/2018/09/19/adventuridge-mens-hiker-boots/


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Aldi opened near us - it's awesome.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those look good. I just got their mens no show socks and they're the most comfortable sock I've ever owned. My Hanes, Nikes, and others pale in comparison. No joke. I don't know why.....they are just super thick and retain that thickness over multiple washings.

And I got them on sale for $2.99 for six pair. I have 36 pair


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Went to an Aldi on its opening day near our house, left unimpressed. Prices weren't really any better than any other grocery store and the selection outside of the produce was "meh".

Maybe I'm just missing some aspect of it, but I didn't get the hype.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

717driver said:


> Went to an Aldi on its opening day near our house, left unimpressed. Prices weren't really any better than any other grocery store and the selection outside of the produce was "meh".
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing some aspect of it, but I didn't get the hype.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Not sure what other grocery stores you shop at but we find prices to be 30-50% lower at ALDI on almost everything. I work with ALDI at my job and I can tell you they are serious about the quality of the products they sell. Take something as simple as hot dogs. What you get at ALDI is 100% angus beef with nothing added. No hormones, no artificial anything. They cost $2.99 for 6. The closest I can find at another store is Nathan's or Hebrew national that cost $5.99 to $6.99 for 6, maybe 8. I wouldn't shop strictly on price. Yes you can find an item priced the same at another store but the quality will not be the same.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Our Aldi beats Walmart in price on almost everything we buy in the grocery section. I guess mileage varies.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I did not mean to offend you @TN Hawkeye, my apologies.

I'm glad Aldi works for those who enjoy it, I think my expectations going in were simply different than reality inside. We shop at Walmart's approximately 3,427 locations here in Northwest Arkansas and occasionally visit a Fresh Market location for their meat counter.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

717driver said:


> I did not mean to offend you @TN Hawkeye, my apologies.
> 
> I'm glad Aldi works for those who enjoy it, I think my expectations going in were simply different than reality inside. We shop at Walmart's approximately 3,427 locations here in Northwest Arkansas and occasionally visit a Fresh Market location for their meat counter.


No offense taken. We've found ALDI to be a nice compliment to our everyday store (Publix). However we don't buy everything there.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Anybody else find them? Mine didn't have them. I did grab some Chicken Fries for my son and some Schlafly White Lager for me. I love ALDI for staples and the random stuff is fun too. However, you do need to pay attention to prices, if you are really looking to save. Wal-Mart may be cheaper, but I try not to give them too much of my business.


----------

